
Amazon hiring head of newly-formed mortgage lending division - prostoalex
https://www.housingwire.com/blogs/1-rewired/post/42706-amazon-hiring-head-of-newly-formed-mortgage-lending-division
======
Finnucane
Angelo Mozilo might be looking for a job.

